# Monty from kitten to now



## punk4life2882 (Aug 27, 2011)

Monty is going to be two in September. He is an amazing cat! He had is gall bladder removed and was diagnosed with triaditis when he was one. He has been sick a lot because of his suppressed immune system. His latest issue is constipation but we are figuring it out. I hope you enjoy these photos!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Aww, what a handsome young man!!


----------



## punk4life2882 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Monty is quite the charmer...very regal!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What a gorgeous cat!! I'm in :heart!


----------



## mamaJ (Aug 26, 2011)

He is a gorgeous guy! I can see what you mean about hair length progression. His hair is similar to my black long hair. He is very sleek and really not at all fluffy, except for his duster tail. But is hair is uniformly long all over.

Hair like silk, wish mine was.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm in love! What a gorgeous kitty.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I find it always interesting to see photos of kitties as they grow up. He's a very handsome fellow and am sorry to hear of all the problems he's has in his first two years. I hope he will continue to be healthy now that he is mature.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Such a handsome young man!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

His coat is gorgeous! And my, that tail! I love long haired kitties.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

WOAH, that's one beautiful cat. I'm sorry to hear he's been sick  I hope you find a solution to help him with his constipation. Perhaps you can have a glance at the Nutrition forum and/or the Raw Food forum - maybe a change in diet will help 

Good luck and all the best! That tail is simply AMAZING!


----------



## punk4life2882 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I am not sure if you've tried canned pumpkin for constipation, but it works wonders with my long haired kitty for hairballs. Btw, he is absolutely gorgeous...I want to run my finger through his fur...stunning boy!


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Monty is a handsome cat. His fur is gorgeous.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

I love orange kitties! He's gorgeous!


----------



## punk4life2882 (Aug 27, 2011)

I tried canned pumpkin and it seemed to work but when i took him to see the internal medicine specialist he said to use Miralax. So far it has been working great! I like it better just because it lasts longer once you open it, unlike the pumpkin.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

He's grown into a beautiful boy. I hope his health problems subside.


----------

